# Colnago Super



## Yannick

Hi,

I bought this bicycle for 120 Euros three years ago just a couple of miles from where I live. Not easy to find a nice original Colnago of this age here.  Colnago's weren't just exported and sold in shops back then, you had to go to the factory in Italy to get one.

And now, three years later, I noticed finding such a bicycle has became a lot more difficult. Crazy how fast things can change and how fast something can go from simply old and used to "vintage".

Anyway, some pictures I took two years ago. Still in the same condition now, of course!






















It has all original parts and original paint. Everything is Campagnolo Record, rims are Mavic. I guess it's from around 1980.



Yannick


----------



## TigerCat

*WoW....*

Really nice !!! I can't believe you got it for that price. I'm jealous. The pantographed parts are great.Italian bikes are hot right now, especially 70's/80's. I have an '86 Somec Air with full Super Record and I love it. Hang on to this one ! Do you have the hoods ?


----------



## Yannick

Thanks Jim! The previous owner (and also the first one) didn't really know the bicycle's value. When I talked to him on the phone before I bought it he was like "Are you sure you want it because it's quite an old bicycle". He had bought a new bicycle and wanted to get rid of his old Colnago. And in fact, I was the only one who contacted him about it. Where I live, people still thinks it's just an old racing bike. Anyway, when I had it all cleaned up and polished I e-mailed the original owner some pictures but never got any response...

What hoods do you mean?



Yannick


----------



## TigerCat

I was referring to the gum rubber hoods for the brake levers. On older bikes they sometimes dry out or tear. I know where to get replacement hoods, they're not genuine Campy but are a good substitute. Let me know.


----------



## Yannick

I like it without the hoods, feels more racey. They weren't on it when I bought it anyway. But I appreciate the help, thanks!


Yannick


----------



## MartyW

*Wow that is a very nice bike!*


----------



## Rbu

*Beautiful bike*

I had a bronze colored Super that cracked.  Then I had a Conic SLX that cracked on the chain stay.  Its hard to find these bikes in such good condition.  The sticker on the Super was just so darned big they always got scratched.


----------



## fixed1313

Wow, what a great bike and at a great price. Someday I hope to add a Colnago to my stable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alisa98ST

It is an Italian model. 

I didn't save the code but I can probably get it.


----------



## Kevin Casey

'81 63cm Super Record Somec Campy Setup. Yep it's for sale.  It has hung under a custom cover inside since 1983. Perfect condition


----------



## Freqman1

Kevin Casey said:


> '81 63cm Super Record Somec Campy Setup. Yep it's for sale.  It has hung under a custom cover inside since 1983. Perfect condition
> 
> View attachment 650405




If you are looking to sell it on the forum you need to list in the "For Sale" section and a price is required-no "offers". V/r Shawn


----------

